# Dead Center Stabilizers



## jonston18 (Oct 7, 2007)

They do look good and work good on the katera. Here is a picture of my bow with the 10 inch 3D Pro Hunter.


----------



## 5thgear8084 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Great Product!*

TTT for a great product. I have my 10" coming in for my Katera and can't wait to shoot with it!


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

**

my set up should be here tomorrow i hope, 8" front w/ disconnect, and 6" rear with disconnect


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for checking in guys, good to hear from brother staff shooters. 

I look forward to brining home some cash with the Dead Center stabs once the target/3D season starts back up in Jan. 

2 deer down, with 2 arrows, with the Hoyt so far here in PA this season....so far so good. 

Enjoy the stabilizers gents, Todd knows how to put them together.


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

Really liking my 10" pro hunter, some real high scores and a couple deer down. Todd is the man.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

My new DCA stab should be at home when I get there, looking forward to trying it out and letting everyone know what I think. Good Luck to all of my Shooting Staff teamamtes!


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

I bought the 10" inch setup he was selling at the IBO worlds along with a couple other items. I also signed up to be a stafff shooter. I actually changed to the new stabilizer after the first day of the shoot. I was impressed how well it worked. I will be purchasing a longer stabilizer in the near future. I am setting up a target bow. Like you all said, they are a great product, lookwise and performance.


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

my set up should be here this week, i can't wait to get it on and go shoot.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

thanks for the great reports , like everyones thoughts.

Todd


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

We love the stabs, and will be placin and order for additional ones as soon as Todd gets home from his hunt...:wink:


----------



## huntinhoosier (Jun 10, 2008)

just got off the phone with Todd ( great guy to talk too) my new 10 inch apg should be here next week......cant wait..:darkbeer:....thanks Todd
...hope its ok...lol...i already put you in my sig....


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

That is a really long stab in your sig.:darkbeer:


----------



## huntinhoosier (Jun 10, 2008)

Rnfrazier said:


> That is a really long stab in your sig.:darkbeer:


lol..yeah had to change that....no wonder my back was hurting me...:wink:


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

They are great stabilizers. I love mine


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ordered mine yesterday. Can't wait for it to get here. 


Bowtech Allegiance 27" 70LBS.


----------

